# Captains Log - 12 Months - If I can do it, so can you



## Captapplejax (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi all, I shared this success story with another board and I thought it worthy to share it here as well. Almost a year ago to the day I was 236 lbs and around 27% bodyfat. After much selfish complaining I did something about it and here I am today. The bulk of the weight came off in the first 6 months. I cycled Clen and T3 off and on while maintaining a 1000 cal a day deficent from my BMR. I focused on HIIT 5-6 days a week during that 6 months and kept the weight s to a minimum (objective was to retain as much muscle as possible).

In Jan of this year I did a extreamly painful, but effective lean bulking Belken Prop Cycle (go Alin!) and finsihed my cycle around 7% BF and about 200 lbs. After my BW came back clean and  recovery I'm currently on a Test E, NPP, and Mast E cycle (week 7 of 12) a sitting at about 8% BF and 220lbs. Waist remains a clean 32 (down from 41 a year ago) and everything is going amazing. 

Major Props to my bros over at alinboard.com for helping me through this and a special shout out to Invrt for mentoring me through my current cycle. 
Finally - There were a lot of questions last time I posted these results so, I tried to compile them into one view to help anyone out that may want to give Clen/T3 a go as well.

The pics go in order from left to right with the single pics being current as of today, without a pump.

Clen:
Here is the key with Clen - For men, you should cycle 100-200 MCG, Woman are no more than 100. YOU need to figure out your max dosage EVERYTIME you do a 3 week cycle. Doing this is simple, start at 40mcgs for a couple of days then move to 80. 

If after week one most of the shakes and headaches are gone, bump it again. Continue to bump every other day until your sides return or you reach 200 mcgs a day. If at any point your sides return, bump it down a notch (a notch is 40mcg).

Side affects - Increased heart rate, shakes, general bad mood, cramps - Most of which subside after your first week.

Things to remember:
1. Don't be an idiot - don't start clen at 100 mcg a day, start at 40 mcg.
2. Using Clen beyond 3 weeks even with the Benadryl is useless (less bang for the buck UNLESS you are using it for it's anti-catabolic affects only)
3. Take 3 weeks off before cycling on both clen and T3 again 
4. Take Taurine, Potassium, and Magnesium 3 times a day (follow the instructions on the bottle) and drink tons of water - This will help lessen the cramps you will eventually have.
5. READ UP ON CLEN - there are plenty of sources on the net, use them.
6. Last but not least, you do NOT need to taper off clen... just on.

T3/Cytomel:
T3 should ALWAYS be tapered up and down, not to exceed 100 mcg. Start with 25 mcg, run for three days, then 50mcg for three days etc until you hit 100 mcg, then work your way back down. T3 does a number of things for you:

1. Increases protein synthesis (so it converts protein to muscle faster)
2. Increases your metabolism (the whole reason for taking it)
3. It is catabolic to a point - that means if you are running on a calorie deficient, you will burn muscle as well as fat. You combat that by eating about 70% of your cals in protein.
For the T3 - taper up/down at (all values are MCGs) - this is for a total of three weeks (yes run it with Clen) 25/25/25/50/50/50/75/75/75/100/100/100/75/75/75/50/50/50/25/25/25

The Cycle:
Run it for 3 weeks, starting benadryl on week 2 (one a night before you go to bed). Use liquid or gel caps as long as you get a least 10hcl per serving. If you are going to run it for 3 week cycles, the start it on day 8, 30 min before you go to bed nightly for the last 2 weeks. Cycle up only. Time on equals time off so take 3 weeks off between cycles. 

Frequently Asked Questions:

1. And do you continue your benadryl use in your cycles down time? - No.

2. What type of benadryl do you use? It doesn't matter what kind of Benadryl you use. What you are really after is the HCL in the benadryl (the active ingredient), the HCL is what cleans the receptors and allows you to run a longer and more effective Clen cycle. If you are going to use clen for three weeks, start the benadryl on day one of week two and run it until the end of week three. 

3. But why do you run both Clen and T3 together? - Well, besides combining the super metabolism boost of both Clen and T3 Clen offers one more little goodie that helps us keep the hard earned muscle while we diet away the fact. Clen is Anti-catabolic, meaning it will help protect your muscles from being eaten away. 

4. Can I run Clen without T3 and still be effective? - Hell yes. SB runs the 2 on 2 off all year round, I believe, to stay lean. I took the route I did because of all the reasons I outlined above.

5. Is there anything else I should know about Clen or T3? I'll tell you one more thing, NEVER EVER stop T3 cold turkey, or your thyroid will crash and it'll take up to 3 months to restore your natural levels.

6. Can I run Clen longer than 3 weeks at a time if I take an HCL? - Yes, you could but you reach a point of diminishing returns when you extend beyond week three, which could lead to long term perm damage of your B2s and in the end a waste of money. The best bang for your buck is the Clen/T3 combo running 3 on 3 off 3 on - IMHO

Things to remember:
•	Clen - Taper up only
•	T3 - Taper up/down
•	Run them both at the same time
•	Run it in 2 - 3 week cycles
•	Total Cycle Length - 9 weeks
•	Clen - Weeks 1-3 and 7-9
•	Benadryl week 2-3 and 8-9 •	T3 - Weeks 1-3 and 7-9
•	Magnesium/Potassium/Taurine week 1-9
•	Liv 52 - follow the directions on the bottle


----------



## Jello (Jul 7, 2010)

Great post and I hope this helps more than a few people.


----------



## Invrt (Jul 8, 2010)

Looking good bro ! Hard work and discipline. I think everybody that wants to lose weight should read this thread. Just want to give a shout out to you for the clen/t3 cycle.


----------

